# DVD Region Change Error



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm trying to play DVDs in my computer. I've never done it before on this particular machine, but I have on my laptop. I put the disk in, open the DVD player, and I get the error "DVD Region Change Error - Unable to update region setting. Please make sure the drive contains a region 1 media and you have administration privilege". The DVD (I've tried several) are all Region 1, and I'm logged in with an account that has full administrator privileges. I'm running Windows XP Pro.

I do not run to run some region hacking utility. I just want it to work correctly as designed.


----------



## tyggerdev (Jul 20, 2004)

Seems that your dvd rom is set to another region other than region 1....This can only be the reason that you're receiving this error.. Most manufaturers of dvdroms will let you change the region of the drive about 4 times...after that, its stuck in that region and theres no hope to change it back....The only way around it is to run another program that tells the dvd software that you're using to not check for dvd region compatibility before playing the disc....My personal favorite is "AnyDVD 3.9.1.1". I like this program becuz it runs in the background out of your way and you never seen it unlike "dvd regionfree" execpt it allows you to play any dvd from any region, from anywhere in the world. This would most likely fix ur problem....you can download this program from "http://e-lunatic.org" just browse backward to week 29 and its about halfway down the page. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

The region is set to "Not Selected".


----------



## tyggerdev (Jul 20, 2004)

try going into the device manager and access the drive's properties from there and change the region to "1"


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

I already tried going into device manager. I get the same error.


----------



## tyggerdev (Jul 20, 2004)

try uninstalling the drives drivers and completely uninstalling the software you're using and restart the computer then reinstall everything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

The DVD drive I have used to be connected to a hardware decoder card. I no longer have the card. Is it possible to use software decoding with this drive? Any suggestions? What about a firmware upgrade?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

Any ideas?


----------



## Noxid (Oct 8, 2004)

i have this exact same problem with a toshiba sd-m1202. i've reinstalled the drive and updated the firmware from 1020 to 1028 and it still gives the error. any help would be greatly appreciated.

btw, my drive worked fine when i had win98 it just started doing this since i got winxp. maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

We're still looking for a solution on this one.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

DVD Region+CSS Free
http://www.dvdidle.com/

It's a trial version, but it works.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

Effort appreciated, gotrootdude, but as you'll see in my original post, I'd rather not run a region hacking utility. I'll try the one you posted just for academic purposes.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

most DVD drives that required a Hardware decoder will not function without it.


----------

